# Crazy for carrots!



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA93Z--d0n4&sns=em

Last night we gave Odin a carrot in the back yard, and he was so happy he started acting like a crazy dog! He even gets so excited he forgets how to run, and does this excited bunny hop around the yard. Now I know why my grass is toast!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

that's super sweet. I love when he loses it then struggles perhaps thinking "Aww!! Who took the crazy from me!!"


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG! That was hilarious! Thanks for posting it. Brightened up my day at work. My colleagues thought I lost my mind... ;D
Only a V can be so happy with a little present! :


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

And this is him after a 2 hour walk!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute!! He was right on the verge of breaking into the "zoomies"! Willie likes carrots, but only if there is nothing else cooking on the stove. HA-Ha-ha!! ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha that is great!! Odin is so funny/cute! I LOVE THOSE EARS!!!!!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Crazy boy!

Both my Vs have been gaga for carrots.


----------

